# Kampf gegen die Wühlmaus



## pyro (10. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine oder mehrere Wühlmäuse im Garten und bekomme die Viecher nicht los.

Bisher habe ich versucht mit zwei Lebend-Klappfallen die ich in einen Gang eingesetzt habe die Wühlmaus zu fangen - ohne Erfolg.
Dann hab ich Wühlmausgift gekauft und an über dutzend Stellen in einen aktiven Gang gestreut - ohne Erfolg.
Da ich Pyrotechniker bin hab ich mit Rauchkörpern und weiterer Pyrotechnik die ich in den Gang gelegt und gezündet habe gearbeitet - ohne grossen Erfolg. Ich konnte die Wühlmaus damit nur für eine geringe Zeit ablenken.

Auf der Suche nach weiteren Möglichkeiten das Biest los zu werden bin ich nun auf Buttersäure gestoßen. Die Handhabung der Buttersäure ist aber scheinbar nicht ganz einfach, nicht ganz gefahrlos und vor allem auch für uns Menschen mit einem unangenehmen Geruch verbunden.

Aus diesem Grund die Frage in die Runde ob bereits jemand Erfahrung mit Buttersäure gesammelt hat und mir ein paar Tips und Ratschläge geben könnte.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit die ich in Betracht ziehe ist der Kauf von Schussfallen mit Platzpatronen.

Welche Tips hättet Ihr denn noch?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> Welche Tips hättet Ihr denn noch?


Eine Katze. 
Ansitzstange. 
Eulennistkasten.


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2019)

Jack Russel
Dynamit
Oder den Teich doch lieber aus Beton bauen 
und sich den Lebensraum mit der kleinen Maus teilen.


----------



## Anja W. (10. Sep. 2019)

Kommt drauf an, wo du wohnst.

Bei mir half Wasser ... viel Wasser. Aber hier gibt es insgesamt sehr wenig Wühlmäuse. Bei einer Freundin, die direkt am Feld wohnt, half gar nichts, da die Mäuse immer wieder aus dem Feld kamen. Allerdings hat sie mit Ihren vielen Versuchen inkl. "Fachmann", so viel im Garten kaputt gemacht, dass auch die Nützlinge weg waren. Da wo es zu viel wird nimmt sie jetzt wieder Wasser + Hund. Ansonsten sind die Jäger zurückgekommen und sie hat sich mit dem Rest abgefunden. Pflanzen werden zum Teil in Körben und Eimern gepflanzt. Neulich haben wir 3 Jungfüchse im Garten beim Mäusejagen beobachtet. War sehr lustig und viel besser als dass, was wir uns eigentlich im Fernsehen ansehen wollten.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## pyro (10. Sep. 2019)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten bisher auf die ich schnell eingehen will:

- Katze: Gibt es in der Nachbarschaft einige. Die sind auch in meinem Garten unterwegs, scheinen aber das Problem nicht zu lösen.
- Ansitzstange: Hätte ich sogar so ähnlich. Die Stangen wo Bohnen wachsen, alternativ hätte ich einige Tannenbäume oder das Hausdach. Das Tier das die Stange nutzt fehlt halt...
- Eulennistkasten: Hier das gleiche... nur ein Nistkasten bringt nix. Den Bewohner gibts hier leider nicht.

- Hund: Ich hab leider nicht die Zeit um mich um einen Hund kümmern zu können.
- Dynamit: Ich hab sogar sowas ähnliches hier aber ich will natürlich nicht mein Haus und Wintergarten beschädigen.
- Teich aus Beton: Es geht schon lange nicht mehr nur um den Teich!!! 
Die Wühlmaus zerstört mir den gesamten Rasen, es werden Gehwegplatten unterhöhlt und die Platten sinken ab, der Gemüsegarten wird heimgesucht, Beerensträucher hatten kaum ertrag und kümmern vor sich hin usw.
- Lebensraum mit der Maus teilen: Hab ich kein Problem wenn die sich anständig aufführen würde und nicht tausende Euros Schaden macht. Wer keinen Schaden hat der redet sich natürlich leicht... Das soll nun kein Angriff sein aber ich lade jeden gern zur Gartenbesichtigung bei mir ein.

- Wasser: Als die Maus meine Teichfolie anknabberte flossen gut 3000 Liter Wasser raus. Beim Auffüllen usw. floss auch immer wieder einiges Wasser raus in die Gänge. Auch hier bisher kein Erfolg bzw. eher der negative Erfolg das sich die Tiere in den höher gelegenen Garten bewegt haben.
Bei den Füchsen ist das selbe wie bei Eulen usw. Die hab ich nicht hier...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Mein gepflasterter Gartenweg und zwei Terrassen, die ich gepflastert habe, sinken regelmäßig in Teilen ab, es ist zum Verrücktwerden. Überall in meinen Beeten am Haus entlang finden sich Mauselöcher und beim Jäten im Beet breche ich regelmäßig mit dem Fuß ein … Wir haben fünf Katzen, aber die scheinen das Problem tatsächlich auch nicht zu beheben, auch wenn sie regelmäßig Mäuse fangen. Mit Gift möchte ich nicht gern arbeiten und bei pyrotechnischen Experimenten ist mir das Risiko, dass sich die Tiere in ihren Gängen schwer verletzt zu Tode quälen, zu groß. Ich kann also nur versuchen, die Mäuse vom Haus weg in den weiteren Garten zu vertreiben und weiter auf die Katzen hoffen …


----------



## ralph_hh (10. Sep. 2019)

Ich hab eine Schussfalle und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings hat das seine Grenzen, wenn die Viecher sich schneller reproduzieren als du sie umlegst.

Wenn sich das auf einen kleinen Garten beschränkt und die Nachbarn ähnliche Maßnahmen ergreifen klappt das. Wenn die Mäuse zu hunderten aus der freien Natur nebenan kommen, dann eher nicht. Dann aber müsste es doch möglich sein, die Mäuse dazu zu bringen, die Natur als angenehmer zu empfinden als Deinen Garten, diesen Zweck erfüllen diese Piepsgeräte. Die Piepser habe ich gegen Maulwürfe versucht, ohne Erfolg allerdings, wenn es überall piepst, auch beim Nachbarn, dann leben die halt damit, aber wenn die Mäuse in den Wald oder auf die große Wiese ausweichen können, müsste das klappen. Mal versuchen..

Einfacher wird es, wenn klar ist, von welcher Seite die einwandern. Wenn an einer Seite ein festgerüttelter Weg ist, an zwei Seiten Nachbarn, Granitpalisaden den Weg versperren und man sieht die Hügel über Tage von der freien Wiese langsam auf sich zu wandern, dann kann man da Fallen legen oder diese Grenze unterirdisch zumachen.


----------



## pyro (11. Sep. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Schussfalle und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings hat das seine Grenzen, wenn die Viecher sich schneller reproduzieren als du sie umlegst.
> 
> Wenn sich das auf einen kleinen Garten beschränkt und die Nachbarn ähnliche Maßnahmen ergreifen klappt das. Wenn die Mäuse zu hunderten aus der freien Natur nebenan kommen, dann eher nicht. Dann aber müsste es doch möglich sein, die Mäuse dazu zu bringen, die Natur als angenehmer zu empfinden als Deinen Garten, diesen Zweck erfüllen diese Piepsgeräte. Die Piepser habe ich gegen Maulwürfe versucht, ohne Erfolg allerdings, wenn es überall piepst, auch beim Nachbarn, dann leben die halt damit, aber wenn die Mäuse in den Wald oder auf die große Wiese ausweichen können, müsste das klappen. Mal versuchen..
> 
> Einfacher wird es, wenn klar ist, von welcher Seite die einwandern. Wenn an einer Seite ein festgerüttelter Weg ist, an zwei Seiten Nachbarn, Granitpalisaden den Weg versperren und man sieht die Hügel über Tage von der freien Wiese langsam auf sich zu wandern, dann kann man da Fallen legen oder diese Grenze unterirdisch zumachen.




Welche Schussfalle hast Du? Da gibt es auch unterschiedlichste Typen - von manchen ließt man auch nicht so gutes.

Die Piepsgeräte habe ich bisher ignoriert da ich zu oft gehört bzw. gelesen hab das die nichts bringen sollen. Weiter verunsichert mich da der sehr breite Preisunterschied bei diesen Piepsern. Die gibts ja von 10 Euro bis 100 Euro so ungefähr...

Ich hab an 2 Grundstücksgrenzen (Norden und Osten) freie Wiese. Die nördliche Wiese ist ca. 35m breit dann kommt eine Strasse. An der östlichen Grenze kommt nach ca. 70m Wiese ein kleines Waldstück. Die Wiese wird von Maulwürfen bewohnt. Wühlmausgänge sind auf der Wiese keine zu sehen.
Im Süden hab ich einen Nachbarn, sein Gemüsegarten, diverse Büsche und Rasenfläche - dort tummeln sich die Wühlmäuse teilweise auch. Im Westen verläuft die Strasse. Zwischen Gartenzaun und Teerstrasse, also der Bereich wo in der Stadt ein Bürgersteig verläuft hab ich einen Streifen Rasen. Dort sind auch Gänge - ca. 15m von meinem befallenen Garten entfernt. Ich gehe aktuell also von mindestens 2 Tieren/Gehegen aus.






Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ... die Tiere in ihren Gängen schwer verletzt zu Tode quälen …


Wie diese Mäuse sterben und wie lang die dafür brauchen ist mir inzwischen noch deutlich mehr egal wie wenn in China ein Sack __ Reis umfällt. Hauptsache sie tun es und das möglichst bald und möglichst alle.



Nochmal zu der Ausgangsfrage... Erfahrungen mit Buttersäure? Hat das jemand?


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Sep. 2019)

Von Buttersäure hab ich Abstand genommen, ich hab mich eingelesen und beschlossen, dass das vermutlich so doll stinkt, dass ich das im eigenen Garten nicht mehr aushalte.

Piepser hatte ich diese mit 4 D-Zellen, die sind gut laut. Blumentopf drüber und oben hört man nichts mehr, das ist der Nachteil der solarbetriebenen, die hört man im ganzen Garten. Man kann natürlich auch ein Radio vergragen oder bei Conrad mit ein bisschen Bastelei was strombetriebenes mit Netzteil basteln, braucht dann keine Batterien mehr.

Schussgerät hab ich das hier:
https://www.weidezaun.info/2x-voss-...Im5LijLrI5AIVzOJ3Ch1pyg4-EAkYASABEgIoSPD_BwE#


----------



## jolantha (11. Sep. 2019)

100 te von wühlmäusen zu bekämpfen betrachte ich mittlerweile als sinnlos. die gewinnen ja doch. Auch bei mir ist alles unterhöhlt, und richtig schlimm ist es am Übergang zum Graben / Wald.
Da ist auf 40 m Breite der Untergrund vollkommen unterhöhlt, und man muß aufpassen, daß man sich nicht die Beine bricht.
Ich mache einfach gar nichts dagegen, weil ich doch nichts erreiche.


----------



## pyro (11. Sep. 2019)

Danke für den Link.

Jolantha, ich gehe jetzt nicht von hunderten aus sondern von mindestens 2 und maximal wohl 10 oder so. Die Auswirkung bei hunderten wäre vermutlich doch noch schlimmer.
Sowas wie aktuell hab ich in 40 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Die Wühlmäuse sollen sich wieder da hin verziehen wo die früher waren bzw. müssen deutlich merken das das MEIN Garten ist und ich was dagegen habe wenn die mir alles umgraben, aushöhlen, anknabbern.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Schussgerät hab ich das hier:
> https://www.weidezaun.info/2x-voss-...Im5LijLrI5AIVzOJ3Ch1pyg4-EAkYASABEgIoSPD_BwE#



Genau das Ding hatte ich auch mal vom Nachbar bekommen, mit dem Hinweis: 'Na dann, viel Glück'.

Was soll ich sagen? - Ich hatte keines. Noch nicht einmal totgelacht hatten sich die Mäuse über das Dingens. 
Urteil:

Cool, das Zeugs knallt, das ist was für Männer. like

In Richtung Wühlmausbeseitigung aber totaler Vollschrott. 
Ergibt in Summe -3 von 5 Sternen.


Hatte dann damals dieses Zeugs gewählt und verbuddelt - dabei alles(!) nur mit Handschuhen angefasst, auch bei der Buddelei in deren Gräben. (Keine Ahnung ob die Handschuhe sinnvoll waren, ich hatte es jedenfalls so gemacht)
Danach war Ruhe.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

Lese auch mal hier, Du bist ja nicht das erste Opfer.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (11. Sep. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine oder mehrere Wühlmäuse im Garten und bekomme die Viecher nicht los.
> 
> Welche Tips hättet Ihr denn noch?



Ich erziele mit dem *Wühlmausschreck* gute Erfolge. 
Irgendwann kommen sie dann wieder aber dann setze ich die Teile für eine kurze Zeit wieder ein und - Ruhe im Garten -.
Auch glaube ich, dass der Rasenroboter hilft und die Bewegungen den Tieren irritiert.

Den Wühlmausschreck würde ich jedoch nicht zu nahe am Teich anbringen, könnte dann auch Stress für die Fische werden.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Lion


----------



## Sanny219 (11. Sep. 2019)

Also wir haben mit saurer Milch gute Erfahrung gemacht. Einfach Frische Milch stinkig sauer werden lassen und in die sichtbaren Gänge kippen. Das ist günstig und hat bei uns gut funktioniert.  Wir hatten aber auch nicht viele Mäuse obwohl wir direkt am Feld wohnen.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Wie wäre es denn mit einigen __ Schlangen.


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2019)

He, wie Lion schon schrieb, macht krach.
Plastikflaschen mit Eselsohren auf einen Stock /Rohr stecken, geht nur bei Wind.
Ich habe auch schon eine Glocke /Klingel gesehen die jede Minute ein "Ping" macht, natürlich auch mit der Erde verbunden.


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

arbeitsbedingt hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht mehr die viele Freizeit um das Problem am Teich zu beheben. Die Wühlmausaktivitäten halte ich mit gelegentlichen Pyrotechnikeinsätzen und den zuvor genannten Flaschen auf Baustahlstäben ganz gut im Zaum.

In der aktuellen Situation bin ich bis auf weiteres arbeitslos und habe deshalb zu viel Freizeit und mich u.a. auch meinem Teich gewidmet und da wurde ich heute fündig und staunte nicht schlecht. Bisher waren die Löcher von der Größe im Bereich von einer 1 Euro Münze aber heute....  da komm ich mit der geballten Faust durch, zum Größenvergleich hab ich ein Cuttermesser mit aufs Bild:







  


So ein grosses Loch flicken wird wohl nur schlecht möglich sein oder was meint Ihr???


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Das Loch ist im Flachwasser, ca. 15-20cm Wassertiefe in einer Teichecke. Dort in der Nähe ist auch eine grosse Falte der Teichfolie. Ich bin nun am überlegen ob ich das Loch gar nicht richte sondern die Falte in der Folie ausnutze um die Teichecke zu verkleinern, quasi eine Art Halbinsel anzulegen damit die defekte Teichfolie über den Normalpegel kommt bzw. ich gleich eine Art Überlauf hätte.

Könnt Ihr mir da folgen und was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Deuned (25. Apr. 2020)

Ich hatte nahezu identische Löcher in meiner Teichfolie.
Die Folie habe ich gereinigt und mit einem flüssigen Schweißmittel einen Flicken daruf gebracht.
Es hält bis heute dicht und ich habe dort wo ich -wenn auch mit Mühe und etwas Wasser absenken -einen Feindraht(verzinkt) unter die Folie gelegt......wie gesagt,bis heute(nach 3 Jahren) noch immer Ruhe.


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Deuned schrieb:


> Ich hatte nahezu identische Löcher in meiner Teichfolie.
> Die Folie habe ich gereinigt und mit einem flüssigen Schweißmittel einen Flicken daruf gebracht.
> Es hält bis heute dicht und ich habe dort wo ich -wenn auch mit Mühe und etwas Wasser absenken -einen Feindraht(verzinkt) unter die Folie gelegt......wie gesagt,bis heute(nach 3 Jahren) noch immer Ruhe.



Welche Folie hattest Du? PVC, EPDM ...


----------



## Deuned (25. Apr. 2020)

Oh,da fragst du was.Beim Profihändler damals gekauft,kann dir aber heute zur Chemie nichts sagen,außer dass sie verschweißbar war ohne Probleme.Habe glaube ich sogar noch eine Dose davon da.......


----------



## Lion (25. Apr. 2020)

pyro schrieb:


> So ein grosses Loch flicken wird wohl nur schlecht möglich sein oder was meint Ihr???



hallo pyro,
dürfte kein Problem sein,
(Kleber vorher an deiner Folie und am Flicken ausprobieren)
- die Stelle sehr gut reinigen
- und da es in Randnähe ist, Folie von unten und oben reparieren, Flicken aufsetzen.
- eine wichtige Rolle spielt auch noch die Außentemperatur, falls es zu kalt ist,
bricht die Folie gerne, dort wo der Schaden ist. Also optimal ab 18 Grad aufwärts.

VG. Léon


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Also ich hab ja eine EPDM Folie die ist schwieriger zu kleben als PVC. Die 2 Löcher die ich 2019 gerichtet (geklebt) habe mit einem Kleber aus der Silikonkartusche hab ich auch doppelt verklebt und die sind dicht. Allerdings waren die Löcher bisher nur maximal so groß wie eine 1 Euro Münze... das Loch jetzt ist dagegen fast so groß wie ein 5 Euro Schein.


----------



## Lion (25. Apr. 2020)

dann kennst Du doch im Prinzip die Produkte die Du an deiner Folie einsetzen kannst,
somit hast Du doch schon gewonnen.

Die Lochgröße spielt doch keine Rolle, dein Flicken sollte dann nur entsprechend gross sein und
genügend Kleberand gemacht werden.

VG. Léon

ps: probieren geht über studieren


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Ich werde mir das über Wochenende überlegen. Klebstoff hab ich eh keinen mehr da, müsste ich wieder bestellen. Vielleicht probiere ich aber auch das mit der Landzunge einmal aus wie das aussehen würde.


----------



## PeBo (25. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Pyro, da hat ja der Verursacher des Loches sogar ein Selbstporträt in 1 zu 1 fabriziert (jedenfalls glaube ich das zu erkennen). Hier noch mal zur Erinnerung:
  

Bei PVC Folie empfehle ich die Stelle vorher mit Aceton zu reinigen und zum Kleben des Flickens Quellschweißmittel zu verwenden!

Da habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2020)

Stimmt, hast Recht - ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das die Folie mit dem Loch gerade so lag das man ne Maus interpretieren kann... lustig.

Ich hab keine PVC-Folie, ich hab ne EPDM - die ist schwieriger zu kleben...


----------



## Turbo (26. Apr. 2020)

Salü, 
Wohne mitten in der Landwirtschaftszone. Nochmals zurück zu den Mäusen. Je häufiger die Rasenfläche gemäht wird, desto weniger passt es den Mäusen.  Würde da den wöchentlichen bis zwei wöchentlichen Mäh-Turnus wählen. 
Mit Rauchpetarden habe ich beruflich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Den Vorschlag mit der Unterstützung der Nützlinge kann ich nur empfehlen. Also stabile Stange mit wagrechter Aufsitzstange, sofern du sowas an Getier in der Gegend hast.
Habe bei mir unter dem Teich feinmaschiges Drahtgitter verlegt.  
Ist vielleicht auch etwas für den Bereich den du umgestalten willst. Bei mir reguliert sich das Mäuseproblem automatisch. Wir haben dutzende fliegende Mäusejäger. Aber auch Fuchs und Dachs. Lasse die Nützlinge rein und mache deinen Garten atraktiv für Igel und Kumpane.


----------

